# Viper the malinois on the Dog Whisperer



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

there is a mal on the Dog Whisperer right now, used as a cell phone detection dog, has some nerve issues, , 
anyone who the breeder of that dog is ?


pretty good show, the handler was VERY attached to the dog, but hard to see a dog in that state of mind


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is website of company that owns him.
I know its TV, but it seems pretty bad to me that a big training business has to take a dog of theirs to Cesar, or one that sells dogs, that would have a dog like that working as a detection dog.
http://www.allstates-k9.com/services.aspx?n=773876

Why not call or email them and ask?:rolleyes


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

they said he would never be for sale , the guy was very attached to him 
i think he is a freind of cesars also


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> they said he would never be for sale , the guy was very attached to him
> 
> I think he is a friend of Cesars also


Thats great, did you email them for the info?

I don't watch Cesar, watched 2-3 episodes about 5 yrs ago....Not entertaining for me at all....If the guy was a friend of his, he shoulda helped him find a better dog....thats just my opinion....

I saw two shitty dogs at Petsmart today, it was really sad to see how crappy they were, I asked if they had been through major trauma, they said no, they were born like that. It was really sad...

One was a doberman and the other one looked like a pitbull. The doerman's name was King. 

They looked pretty crappy, but the people loved them, and they are both friends with the dog trainer at Petsmart....If that helps...
Does anyone know who the breeders were???


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>They looked pretty crappy, but the people loved them, and they are both friends with the dog trainer at Petsmart....If that helps...
Does anyone know who the breeders were???

No , but one time i did see someone with a pitbull , or it was a mix, at a pet smart ,,,,, do you guys know the breeder of that dog?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm , Did I see a Table being used for ,,,,


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

You guys are soooo bad! lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I just watched the stupid video to see what Jerry was talking about..

Sure enough a fukkin round table...that sure is interesting...better not hook the wrong dog up to that one Cesar....might not be able to get him back off..


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Long before the "wisperer" fooled everyone. Well not everyone lol.

One of the first things he did when he "jumped the fence". He spent a lot of time learning about table training under Steve Leigh.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Long before the "wisperer" fooled everyone. Well not everyone lol.
> 
> One of the first things he did when he "jumped the fence". He spent a lot of time learning about table training under Steve Leigh.


Hi Jerry,

I was just talking to Steve a couple of weeks ago. Gene England and Steve Leigh were the go to guys for table training 
Someone recently said that Caeser isn't a dog trainer he's a dog
manager. Makes a lot of sense when you think about it.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't know why they would have to call in Cesar? All he does is beat the snot out of the dog off camera. They clearly could've done that themselves........


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I just watched the stupid video to see what Jerry was talking about..
> 
> Sure enough a fukkin round table...that sure is interesting...better not hook the wrong dog up to that one Cesar....might not be able to get him back off..


What video are you referring to?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dog-whisperer/4528/Overview#tab-Videos/09232_00
a little over a minute in...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link... I did not see him doing anything that amazing, really? I would not use that dog. I don't know if the dog was born that way or made that way, but why force him to do something he is not suited for. Place him as a pet with someone that would love him and spoil him rotten, and get a dog that actually wants to get out and work!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The post is about who is the breeder?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Missed that #-o:lol: but why bother searching. A dog like that could be a one-off that was never meant to end up working, or was messed up through training, but could ruin the breeder's reputation.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Missed that #-o:lol: but why bother searching. A dog like that could be a one-off that was never meant to end up working, or was messed up through training, but could ruin the breeder's reputation.


yer smarter than the average thread starter


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> Missed that #-o:lol: but why bother searching. A dog like that could be a one-off that was never meant to end up working, or was messed up through training, but could ruin the breeder's reputation.


I saw parts of the show while doing dishes. It was said that the breeder "forgot to tell him" that the dog had "been on crate" for the first 8 months of its life. Guessing it means it was on crate rest or something? Or maybe just left in a crate?

It seemed like the owner just wanted to keep the dog as his pet, I remember him saying it would never be for sale I thought... but I was not paying that close of attention.

I also thought it was interesting that the dog showed zero aggression to people or dog (on camera) anyways. I would have thought some fear aggression would have gone with that kind of extreme fear but I have never known a dog like that so have no experience there.


----------

